# Introduction and Hopefull Information



## mraskinski (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello,

My name is Marc and I am an enthusiast. I hail from the Chicago land area, where the weather sucks 80% of the time.

My success with with Mantid's is limited. I have had them die, many before their time. What I am hoping is to get advice on their care. I have browsed the sight and the answers are spread out, it seems. I realize that each species is different in their needs, however, I am curious if there are a set of Golden Rules to live by. For instance:

1. Should I keep the substrate (coconut) moist? If so, how often should I moisten?

2. How often should I feed an L1, should I use fruit flies?

3. Should I keep the enclosure small so they find their food easier? Would a small bug carrier work?

4. I have used water with a sponge (I heard they grow mold though), water gel, water with fish tank gravel at the bottom and I am not sure which is best.

5. Should I mist them as well?

6. Do you have any tips in prolonging a FF culture? I notice they dry out

7. Should I use flies over crickets for bigger Mantids?

8. Would it be advantageous to have a grow light to give them the benefits of the sun?

9. Should I use a heating pad or a heat lamp, since Chicago weather sucks, who knows what the temperature will be. Today it is in the upper 50's and it is June (can you tell I am bitter?)?

Anyway, forgive my ignorance and thank you in advance for any help.

m


----------



## revmdn (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Most of your questions should have answers by using the search. If not, ask away. B)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma AZ, Marc! I lived in Chicago for over 35 years, and remember, whatever the weather, it is always warmer (or cooler) "by the lake!"


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2009)

Mraz said:


> Hello, My name is Marc and I am an enthusiast. I hail from the Chicago land area, where the weather sucks 80% of the time.
> 
> My success with with Mantid's is limited. I have had them die, many before their time. What I am hoping is to get advice on their care. I have browsed the sight and the answers are spread out, it seems. I realize that each species is different in their needs, however, I am curious if there are a set of Golden Rules to live by. For instance:
> 
> ...


Welcome. All those questions have been asked and answered on here many times but I will do it quickly.

1. It should be damp, not soaking wet though. Remoisten when it is nearly dry. I don't use any substrate for adults but instead mist every other day lightly

2. I feed them every other day. FF's are the best.

3. Smaller is better. Just be sure they have 3x their length vertically to molt. 32 oz insect cups work great and some small species can live their entire life in one.

4. Not sure what you mean here. For misting just get a spray bottle. If you mean water at the bottom for humidity use the spaghnum moss.

5. All I do is remoisten the moss with the spray bottle until it is slight damp. I might squirt a little on one side of the inside.

6. They all will eventually dry out. I make mine in the 32 oz insect cups. These last a long time.

7. Depends on the mantis. I like bluebottle flies and some smaller mantids can be raised on them alone. I usually had crickets for most all species but roaches are good too.

8. No lights are needed. Only thing alight is for is for you to see them

9. No heat is needed unless you keep your house cold. Room temps are usually fine. For best results 70 or higher. You may want to get a small thermometer with a probe to monitor the temps for awhile until you know for sure. If you see the temps stay above 70 you don't need any heat. You might find you need extra heat in winter. In that case I would use a low wattage heat lamp but make sure it is far enough away that it doesn't cook the inside of the enclosure or dry things out too fast/much.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Rick, I to tired and was just gonnna sneak away :lol: Oh and hey Welcome to the forum from OHIO!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Rick. for doing all the work!


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Thanks, Rick. for doing all the work!


I almost didn't. Gets old after awhile.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

Hiya neighbor!  Welcome to the forum, Marc... glad to have you here.  

Yes, many of your questions are normal and widely-asked of those new to the hobby. It's a great hobby, btw!  And you'll find a wealth of information, and conflicting advice, if you browse or search past forum threads. The reason information and advice varies so much is that there really are no set "golden" rules to mantis keeping... only generally accepted "best practices" that can also vary from keeper to keeper. I'd advise that you do your homework (it's an enjoyable chore at least!) and read up all you can. Then take the information and glean from it what you feel is likely correct and best advice... and go from there.

Best of luck to you in the hobby, and I look forward to seeing you around the forum.


----------



## mraskinski (Jun 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> Welcome. All those questions have been asked and answered on here many times but I will do it quickly. 1. It should be damp, not soaking wet though. Remoisten when it is nearly dry. I don't use any substrate for adults but instead mist every other day lightly
> 
> 2. I feed them every other day. FF's are the best.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Rick, I can understand the monotony of repetition, I bet Lynard Skynard felt the same at each Free Bird request. You should have this advice posted in a topic called something like "General Practices for New Comers" and set it as a view only. This would put the info right in front, just a thought. Thanks again, I am printing this and affixing it to the wall in my bug area. I will order some Mantids today and I will also try to catch some this summer unless it snows which could happen here.

m


----------

